# four 8-N's



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

I stumbled across these 4 N's while working. one v-8, one straight 6 and two originals. Thought you all might like to see them. They are for sale, I have no interrest in them and I really dont know anything about them. there is a phone # on the sign. I have permission to post the pics.


----------

